

Ask HN: TextMate-style files pane in Emacs - jluan

Hi all,<p>I was wondering: how do I enable a left-hand browsing pane in Emacs that shows the root folder of my project and its files and subdirectories, like TextMate or Sublime Text?
======
dchest
M-x speedbar

or Options > Show/Hide > Speedbar

More info: <http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/SpeedBar>

~~~
sebastianavina
you sir, have changed my life forever.

------
jm3
C-x dired is your friend.

~~~
jm3
Some fun dired examples to blow your hair back if you're used to TextMate:
[http://denverdroid.blogspot.com/2011/07/cool-things-to-do-
in...](http://denverdroid.blogspot.com/2011/07/cool-things-to-do-in-emacs-
dired-mode.html)

